# Any considering the new CLX?



## heat010 (May 24, 2006)

I haven't heard anyone talking about the supposed "affordable" Colnago CLX. I don't think it has been reviewed anywhere either....It's a pretty nice design. I think the only site in the U.S that is handling that frame is at Wrench Science. 

If you guys have any opinion on that frame, I would appreciate it. Thanks


----------



## Fignon's Barber (Mar 2, 2004)

I'll give my opinion, more conceptually than anything else, as I've never ridden the CLX. I'll also preface this by saying I own 2 colnagos and have always been a big admirer of ernesto's work. 
I think colnago has spent the last few years trying to make bikes cheaper than make them better. Colnago became famous through quality, innovation, and of course, the beautiful paint work. I was watching a dvd of the 1986 paris-roubaix the other day on the trainer. They showed an upclose of a colnago rider down, and then an upclose of his bike. The lugwork,shaped tubes, and paint design were far ahead of the competition. The C40 carried this innovation through the '90's, advancing to the C50 in the new millenium.
Today, colnago seems most interested in "allowing riders to own a colnago at an affordable price". The Mix, Arte, and now the CLX are recent examples. Certainly nothing wrong with that, but deliver on the promised value.
This CLX, according to the WR site, costs $2695 for frame/fork. Complete bike with chorus group runs $5K. Please. Off the top of my head, I can probably name 10 manufactuerers who's top frames, the ones the protour riders use, can be had for less. I don't know if its colnago underestimating the competition, overestimating their own brand, not understanding the poor US distribution set up, or a combination of all three.
Sorry about the rant. Getting back to my opinion of the CLX. Even as a colnago fan, if I were going to spend $2700 on a frame/fork, the CLX would not be considered.


----------



## fabsroman (Jul 14, 2006)

I agree with the barber. For that price, the CLX would not be considered by me.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 20, 2006)

Hi guys,

I thought I'd chime in on some CLX details we learned directly from Colnago at Interbike. First and foremost, the main reason for the extreme difference in price between the CLX and a Cristallo or C50 is the fact that Giant is assembling Colnago CLXs for Colnago with Colnago's tubing, design and to Colnago's specifications. If one examines the Colnago Cristallo and CLX side by side, they're practically identical save the price difference and the fact that the Cristallo is Made in Italy. The CLX is a fantastic way for somone on a $4K budget to get the renowned and respected ride quality that Colnago carbon bikes are famous for. Wrench Science is obviously able to build a CLX to your spec., and can also supply you with a complete CLX with Colnago spec'd Dura Ace / FSA Carbon / Mavic or Ultegra / FSA Carbon / Mavic parts kits for $4999 and $3,974 respectively.

I hope this information helps.

http://www.wrenchscience.com/Colnago/CLX/Road_Bikes/Frames.html


----------



## fabsroman (Jul 14, 2006)

I don't know if the Cristallo and the CLX are identical. The top tube on the Cristallo happens to be straight, not so on the CLX. How about on the internals of the tubes. Doesn't the CLX use some sort of ribbing inside the tubes to reinforce them? I don't remember reading that about the Cristallo. What the CLX shares with the Cristallo appears to be the rear triangle, as does the Dream HX. The Active Plus 2 and the Strada SC share the same seatstays as the Cristallo also. In the end, Colnago uses a lot of stuff between bikes. The Extreme C and the Extreme Power seem to share the same rear triangle with the Extreme Power getting longer lugs and some additional reinforcing in the bottom bracket, but I am willing to bet that both of those bikes in the same frame size look more alike than the Cristallo and CLX and I am willing to bet that they ride a lot different if you have the power to notice the difference.


----------



## T-shirt (Aug 15, 2004)

[email protected] said:


> ...Giant is assembling Colnago CLXs for Colnago with Colnago's tubing, design and to Colnago's specifications...


PWN3D!

Valuing the heritage and mystique of Italian crafted bikes, especially Colnago's, is a crush that dies hard for this spaghetti western cowboy. Knowing however, that the CLX is assembled by Giant gives me confidence in it's quality. Giant is an excellent manufacturer that's been building bicycles for other brands for decades. That combined with Colnago/ATR design/engineering sounds like a good combination. BTW, my 15 year old Giant Allegre is still rock solid. So I say, if the CLX puts the buck in your bronco, saddle up!

YeeHaw,
Tshirt


----------



## Zampano (Aug 7, 2005)

I'd like to see C-50 production shifted over with an appropriate price drop....sans the curved TT, of course.


----------



## benjio88 (Sep 20, 2006)

i dont no a HUGE deal about bikes however i have recently started to ride on a Colnago CLX. Ive had the bike now for around 2 weeks, already knocked up 700km + and i have to say, this is the greatest thing i have ever ridden on. I came off a giant TCR 2 and before that a merida but this bike is so much more comfortable and it feels so much more stable. all in all, i LOVE it!!!

happy riding...


----------

